# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  What Species of Gopher is this

## RichsBallPythons

Im probably picking this guy up friday and wanted to know what species does it look like.

----------


## wilomn

I've never seen a Gopher without hair before....not quite what I was expecting.

The pattern on that one is not familiar to me, are you sure it's pure? 

My "guess" is that it's either a sonoran oddball or a bullXgopher.

Got any clearer pics?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

give me a few and see if the guy that has it can take a clearer one.

----------

